# When do dogs produce milk?



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Is it common that a pregnant dog does not produce milk late into pregnancy? When should milk be present and what do I do if she has the puppy and there is no milk?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

its common for milk production to come in late, i was worried about vixie as i couldnt get any out but when the vet saw her 24 hours before she gave birth the vet managed to get a single drop (i wasnt squeezing hard enough lol)

Usually giving birth also stimulates milk production.

however i would still have puppy replacment milk powder on hand JUST in case, at which point after puppy is clean feed then every 2-3 hours afterwards.
if mommy is not producing milk the vet can sometimes give a shot to encourage milk production, if still nothing it could be (or lead to if the glands get backed up) mastitis (and infection of the milk glands) if your worried about milk production give your vet a call and have that puppy replacment milk powder handy (your vet should have some, as do many feed stores)


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I don't know anything about milk production in dogs but I wanted to wish you luck and I hope everything goes smoothly!

Foxy did you change little Penny's name? I saw the ticker with the name Skye. How is she doing?


----------



## AlekonaKini (Feb 6, 2005)

Okay, whew. She has not produced any yet.. but maybe it'll come right before her birth or directly after it. We do have replacement milk ready.

Also, one more question.. In the case that Chelsea is not a fit parent.. how often should we stimulate the puppy so they go to the bathroom?


----------



## manchis_02 (Jul 7, 2005)

*hello everybody!!! i need you help*

hello... my chi is about 2 and a half years old. we think she is pregnant and i was just asking around about things i need to know to take good care of my baby. if you have any important tips ,symptoms, anything... i would really appreciate it. thank you!!!


----------

